# FET with blasts



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all, its been a very long time since i posted on FF so i hope you dont mind me popping in for a bit of advice.  My history is in my signature.  We had a successful cycle (after many failed attempts) and have 3 frosties at CRGH in London resulting from that cycle. I wondered if any of you had any postitive experiences of a frozen cycle with blasts - i have read that frozen cycles may not be as successful as fresh cycles and this is worrying me a bit.  Our frosties are graded as 6ba, 6bb and 6bc - does this mean they are hatched?  Are they are potentially more likely to implant if already hatched? Id be grateful for your expert opinions if any of you have a chance to reply.  

Thanks, 
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Julie, 

I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant with a blast frostie from CRGH - I think it was graded 3/4 bb post defrost and was a bit higher quality before freezing, ( I also know of two babies who were CRGH blast frosties too! ) I know they now do assisted hatching as a matter of course with frosties so I guess if yours are already hatching that's good, I would ask an embryologist, 

It worked for me on my third FET (when I took steroids) with them but I think probs were more to do with implantation/immunes with me than the frosties, all my 5 frosties defrosted well and were healthy post thaw,  Mine were frozen in may2009 and they used vitrification so I'm guessing from the age of your daughter they probaby would have used it on yours too, I think their frozen success rates are now nearly as good as fresh, 

Good luck with your cycle, I think you are in great hands! 

Livity K x


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Livity K.  A HUGE congratulations to you, I do remember you from when i posted on the CRGH board, it really is great news.  Good luck with the birth and i am sure you will enjoy motherhood.  

We did have our consultation on monday and they have given us the go ahead for a frozen cycle which is good news.  I am a bit concerned that two out of my three embryos were frozen on day 6 - i hope this doesnt mean anything detrimental.  He gave us a success rate of around 50:50 which arent bad odds but i know not to get my hopes up about that just yet.  I am wondering whether being pregnant before will improve my chances of implantation - is your body more "suseptible" to becoming pregnant again - it has not even been 6 months yet before i gave birth??  

I too will be on steroids and gestone (yuk) but i dont really want to deviate much from my successful cycle as that may have been the key factor in the treatment working.

Anyway, i really wish you the best of luck for your birth.
xxx


----------



## Cozster (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Julie

Lots of luck with your FET.
You are brave with such a little one !!
I only just feel ready and my DD is 2 !!

I had FET today.
2 out of our 3 blastocysts survived the thaw which I am really pleased with. 
We did have a day 2 embryo too but it didn't make it.
Obviously don't know if it will be successful yet but hope this makes you feel positive about FET with blastos.

Caroline
x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Our blast FET is currently fast asleep in his cot  . He was from a natural FET so no drugs at all. Good luck with your cycle


----------

